# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Λιμενικά και άλλα θαλάσσια έργα στην αρχαία Ελλάδα

## Παναγιώτης

Τα λιμάνια και τα θαλάσσια έργα δεν είναι κάτι νέο, από πολύ παλιά φτιάχνονται έργα για την διευκόλυνση των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών.
Λόγω της ορεινής μορφολογίας του εδάφους της χώρας μας από τα πολύ παλιά χρόνια οι Έλληνες έπρεπε να στραφούν προς τη θάλασσα για τις μεταφορές των προϊόντων τους. έτσι από πολύ παλιά είχαμε θαλάσσιες μεταφορές. Στην αρχή αρκούσε μια αμμουδιά (Τότε δεν τις έκαναν τουριστικές!) για να τραβιούνται τα πλοία στη στεριά (όπως περιγράφεται στην Ιλιάδα). Με την εξέλιξη του εμπορίου και με τους αποικισμούς άρχισε και η ανάπτυξη των λιμανιών. Στην αρχή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν φυσικά λιμάνια και μετά έφτασαν και στην κατασκευή τεχνιτών λιμανιών, είτε με εξωτερικά λιμενικά έργα (μόλους), είτε κατασκευάζοντας λιμενολεκάνες στο εσωτερικό της ακτής (εσωτερικά λιμάνια) με την κατασκευή διωρύγων που μετέτρεπαν μια υπάρχουσα λίμνη ή εδαφικό κοίλωμα σε λιμνοθάλασσα (τα ονόμαζαν Κώθωνες μάλλον από το σχήμα ενός είδους ποτηριού).
Τα αρχαία λιμάνια χωρίζονταν σε δύο τμήματα, πολλές φορές και με διαφορετικές λιμενολεκάνες. Το Εμπόριον, δηλαδή το εμπορικό λιμάνι και το Νεώριον δηλαδή το στρατιωτικό λιμάνι, ο ναύσταθμος.
Για την προστασία των λιμανιών κατασκευάζονταν εξωτερικά λιμενικά έργα, κυματοθραύστες (όπως στη Σάμο), μόλοι (Σάμος, Μουνιχία) πάνω στους οποίους κατασκευαζόταν επέκταση των τειχών της πόλης για την άμυνα του λιμανιού (αρχαία λιμάνια στον Πειραιά) και κατασκευάζονταν φάροι και πύργοι από τους οποίους μπορούσε να κλείσει η είσοδος του λιμανιού με αλυσίδα.
Τα εσωτερικά λιμενικά έργα και τα χερσαία έργα ήταν διαφορετικά στα εμπορικά από τα πολεμικά λιμάνια. Στα εμπορικά κατασκευάζονταν κρηπιδώματα και προκυμαίες για την εκφόρτωση των εμπορευμάτων και στη στεριά στοές για τους εμπόρους.
Στα Νεώρια κατασκευάζονταν κεκλιμένα επίπεδα (γλίστρες) για να βγαίνουν οι τριήρεις στους Νεώσοικους όπου φυλάγονταν, και σκευοθήκες όπου φυλαγόταν η αρματωσιά και τα κουπιά των πλοίων. Στον Πειραιά έχεο βρεθεί μια επιγραφή με την Τεχνική Περιγραφή για την κατασκευή της Σκευοθήκης του Φίλωνα, με μεγάλη ακρίβεια όπως επιβεβαίωσε η έυρεση των υπολειμμάτων της στο Πασαλιμάνι.
Στην παρακάτω εικόνα, βλέπουμε την αναπαράσταση του αρχαίου Πειραιά (Παπαχατζής 1974, 104), στο Λιμένα Κανθάρου (το σημερινό Κεντρικό Λιμάνι) στα δεξιά της εικόνας ήταν το εμπορικό λιμάνι και η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βάση του Αθηναϊκού Στόλου (στην αριστερή έξοδο, οι Νεώσοικοι που διακρίνονται), στο Λιμένα Ζέας (σημερινό Πασαλιμάνι, ήταν ο παλιότερος Ναύσταθμος του Αθηναϊκού Στόλου, με την ανάπτυξη του στόλου κατασκευάστηκε και δεύτερος ναύσταθμος στο Λιμένα Μουνιχίας (σημερινό Τουρκολίμανο).

Πηγή Εικόνας:http://www.limenoscope.ntua.gr

Βιβλιογραφία: Military Harbourworks In Ancient Mediteranean: Technological Aspects of Their Development and Function, K. Baika Dr Classics Dept., Royal Holloway, University of London, Παρουσίαση στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο που διοργάνωσε το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας με θέμα Αρχαία Ελληνική Τεχνολογία. Τα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου (ISBN 960-8369-16-9) έχουν εκδοθεί και διατίθενται από το ΤΕΕ, (Τμήμα Πάγιας Προκαταβολής, 3ος όροφος, Καρ. Σερβίας 4, Αθήνα), στην τιμή των 40 €.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πέρασμα από τον Σαρωνικό στον Κορινθιακό ήταν πολύ δύσκολο και στην αρχαιότητα. Για την αποφυγή του περίπλου της Πελοποννήσου είχε κατασκευαστεί η αρχαία Δίολκος. Από τη σχετική σελίδα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού (http://www.culture.gr/2/21/211/21104n/g211dn10.html):
_Λ_ιθόστρωτος δρόμος που χρησιμοποιείτο για την από ξηράς μεταφορά πλοίων, πάνω σε τροχοφόρο όχημα ("Ολκός νεών") από τον Σαρωνικό στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο και αντιστρόφως.

Αποκαλύφθηκε το δυτικό του τμήμα σε μήκος 255 μ. στην πλευρά της Πελοποννήσου και σε μήκος 204 μ. στην Στερεά Ελλάδα μέσα στις εγκαταστάσεις της Σχολής Μηχανικού.
Το πλάτος του είναι 3,40 - 6,00 μ. Είναι στρωμένος με κανονικούς πώρινους κυβόλιθους και στο μέσον του φέρει δύο αυλακώσεις σε απόσταση 1,50 μ. Στο δυτικό άκρο του κατέληγε σε λιθόστρωτη αποβάθρα. 
"Η κατασκευή του Διόλκου προέκυψε από την ανάγκη για γρήγορο πέρασμα των πλοίων από τον Σαρωνικό στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο και αντίστροφα, έγινε στις αρχές του 6ου π.Χ. αιώνα και συνδέεται με την τυραννίδα του Περίανδρου στην Κόρινθο. Το δυτικό άκρο του ανακατασκευάσθηκε στις αρχές του 4ου π.Χ. αιώνα. Χρησιμοποιείτο για τη μεταφορά μικρών, κυρίως πολεμικών σκαφών. Τέτοια χρήση βεβαιώνεται από τις πηγές ως τον 9ο μ.Χ. αιώνα. 
Η ανασκαφή του μνημείου έγινε κατά τα έτη 1956-1959 από την Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία (ανασκαφέας Ν. Βερδελής). Συνεχίστηκε κατά τα έτη 1960 και 1969 από τον ίδιο ανασκαφέα με δαπάνη της Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας."
Σήμερα το έργο έχει υποστεί αρκετές ζημιες και χρειάζεται άμεσα η προστασία του. Υπάρχει και μια δικυακή συλλογή υπογραφών για το θέμα σε αυτό το site (http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/870477005). Για τη συλλογή υπογραφών αναφέρεται:
"The diolkos, the unique paved way of 600 B.C. which enabled ships to be moved overland across the Isthmus of Corinth from sea to sea, has suffered extensive damage, crumbling into the water at its western end. 

After the excavations (~1960), this monument of first-class importance for the history of technology and for the greek achievement in general, has been left at the mercy of its position near the Corinth Canal. Rescue actions continued to be denied even when the erosion had left considerable portions of this registered archaeological site in a state of demolition! 

This international petition played an important role in leading to a first, timid rescue operation, at the beginning of March 2007. 

With the monument as tragically exposed as before, our quest remains the same: 

We declare ourselves against the mentalities and practices that lead to the destruction of the worldΆs heritage and we ask the Greek Prime Minister to exercise his authority so that, without any further delays and hypocrisy, this unique monument is finally saved and restored."

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω ο Λιμένας της Ζέας (το σημερινό Πασαλιμάνι) ήταν ο κύριος Ναύσταθμος του Αθηναϊκού Στόλου την εποχή της θαλασσοκρατορία του. Είναι σε εξέλιξη μια μεγάλη ανασκαφή τόσο στη στεριά όσο και στη θάλασσα.
Η έρευνα γίνεται από την Εφορεία Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων σε συνεργασία με την 26η Εφορεία Προϊστορικών και Κλασσικών Αρχαιοτήτων και του Δανικού Ινστιτούτου της Αθήνας.
Στην ιστοσελίδα του Προγράμματος http://www.zeaharbourproject.dk/index.htm
μπορεί κάποιος να βρεί εντυπωσιακά εύρηματα όπως αρχαίους νεώσοικους ναυτικά όργανα και εργαλεία όπως και πολλές γραφικές αναπαραστάσεις της Ζέας και τω διαφόρων τμημάτων του στην αρχαιότητα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Λιμενοσκόπιον είναι μια ιστοσελίδα που στα πλαίσια του ομώνυμου ερευνητικού έργου στο οποίο κωδικοποιούνται και παρουσιάζονται στο διαδίκτιο τα υφιστάμενα στοιχεία που αφορούν στις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις των αρχαίων Ελλήνων. Στη σελίδα μπορεί να βωρεί πολλά τεχνικά στοιχεία αρχαίων λιμανιών όπως και χάρτες, αναπαραστάσεις, φωτογραφίες και αεροφωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή κατάσταση των λιμανιών αυτών.
 		Το «Λιμενοσκόπιον» είναι το αποτέλεσμα πρωτοβουλίας του Ομότιμου Καθηγητή του Ε.Μ.Π.  		Θεοδόσιου Τάσιου και του Καθηγητή Θαλάσσιας Υδραυλικής και Λιμενικών Έργων του Ε.Μ.Π.  		Κωνσταντίνου Μέμου. Το εγχείρημα αγκαλιάστηκε στην πορεία από πολλούς, όπως από την Εφορεία Ενάλιων Αρχαιοτήτων του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, τους χορηγούς μας, ερευνητές του χώρου, την Εταιρεία Μελέτης της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας, κ.α. Η πραγματικά επίπονη πορεία έρευνας και αποδελτίωσης των σχετικών στοιχείων γίνεται στο πλαίσιο ερευνητικού έργου, που εκπονείται σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της Επιτροπής Διαχείρισης Κονδυλίων του Ε.Μ.Π. Επιστημονικός υπεύθυνος του έργου είναι ο κ. Κ. Μέμος ενώ στην ερευνητική ομάδα έχουν συμμετάσχει, εκτός του κ. Θ. Τασίου, η Χριστίνα Κονταξή Μ.Δ.Ε. Ε.Μ.Π., ο Θεοτόκης Θεοδούλου, Αρχαιολόγος, ο Αθανάσιος Ζήρος Μ.Δ.Ε., Υποψ. Διδάκτορας Ε.Μ.Π. και φοιτητές του Ε.Μ.Π. 
Η ιστοσελίδα του προγράμματος: http://www.limenoscope.ntua.gr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με τον Ηρόδοτο (Ιστορίες 7.22):
1καὶ τοῦτο μέν, ὡς προσπταισάντων τῶν πρώτων περιπλεόντων περὶ τὸν Ἄθων προετοιμάζετο ἐκ τριῶν ἐτέων κου μάλιστα τὰ ἐς τὸν Ἄθων. ἐν γὰρ Ἐλαιοῦντι τῆς Χερσονήσου ὅρμεον τριήρεες· ἐνθεῦτεν δὲ ὁρμώμενοι ὤρυσσον ὑπὸ μαστίγων παντοδαποὶ τῆς στρατιῆς, διάδοχοι δ᾽ ἐφοίτεον· ὤρυσσον δὲ καὶ οἱ περὶ τὸν Ἄθων κατοικημένοι. 2 Βουβάρης δὲ ὁ Μεγαβάζου καὶ Ἀρταχαίης ὁ Ἀρταίου ἄνδρες Πέρσαι ἐπέστασαν τοῦ ἔργου. ὁ γὰρ Ἄθως ἐστὶ ὄρος μέγα τε καὶ ὀνομαστόν, ἐς θάλασσαν κατῆκον, οἰκημένον ὑπὸ ἀνθρώπων. τῇ δὲ τελευτᾷ ἐς τὴν ἤπειρον τὸ ὄρος, χερσονησοειδές τε ἐστὶ καὶ ἰσθμὸς ὡς δυώδεκα σταδίων· πεδίον δὲ τοῦτο καὶ κολωνοὶ οὐ μεγάλοι ἐκ θαλάσσης τῆς Ἀκανθίων ἐπὶ θάλασσαν τὴν ἀντίον Τορώνης. 
Δηλαδή: "Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την προηγούμενη καταστροφή του στόλου περιπλέοντας τον ¶θω, οι προετοιμασίες που έγιναν στην περιοχή κράτησαν *τρία χρόνια*. Μια μοίρα από τριήρεις αγκυροβόλησε στον Ελαιούνταν της Χερσονήσου κι από κει έστελνε τους άνδρες που αποτελούσαν το στρατό, σε όποιο έθνος κι αν ανήκαν, να δουλεύουν σε βάρδιες στον ¶θω, με την απειλή του βούρδουλα, για την διάνοιξη ενός καναλιού. Οι ντόπιοι βοηθούσαν επίσης στο έργο. Υπεύθυνος για την κατασκευή του καναλιού ήταν ο Βούβαρης, γιός του Μεγαβάζου, κι Αρταχαίης γιος του Αρταίου. Ο ¶θως είναι ψηλό και πασίγνωστο βουνό που επεκτείνεται μέσα στη θάλασσα και κατοικείται. Εκέι όπου τελειώνει η ορεινή περιοχή προς τα ηπειρωτικά, σχηματίζει χερσόνησο και ισθμό με πλάτος περίπου δώδεκα στάδια, που είναι επίπεδος και με χαμηλούς λοφίσκους, από την ¶κανθο μέχρι τη θάλασσα απέναντι από την Τορόνη. "

Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.ekepp-ekechak.gr/oros_vivlio.shtml Εθνική Χαρτοθήκη της Ελλάδος από την έκδοση *ΟΡΟΥΣ ΑΘΩ ΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΧΑΡΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΙΣ* Επιμέλεια: Ευάγγελος Λιβιεράτος Έκδοση: Εθνική Χαρτοθήκη

Περιγράφεται η κατασκευή μιας διώρυγας περίπου 2 km (12x186m=2.232m) και με πλάτος ικανό για να πλέουν δύο τρίηρεις με τα κουπιά τους δίπλα δίπλα. Όπως αναφέρει ο Ηρόδοτος (Ιστορίες 7.24):παρεὸν γὰρ μηδένα πόνον λαβόντας τὸν ἰσθμὸν τὰς νέας διειρύσαι, ὀρύσσειν ἐκέλευε διώρυχα τῇ θαλάσσῃ εὖρος ὡς δύο τριήρεας πλέειν ὁμοῦ ἐλαστρεομένας. Δηλαδή "Δεν θα του ήταν θόλου δύσκολο να σύρει τα πλοία του από την ξηρά, κατά μήκος του ισθμού· αυτός διέταξε να ανοιχτεί ένα κανάλι αρκετά φαρδύ, ώστε να χωρούν μαζί δύο τριήρεις με κουπιά." Με δεδομένο ότι η Αθηναϊκή τριήρης (κάπως μεγαλύτερη από τις Περσικές) έιχε πλάτος 6m χωρίς τα κουπιά και το διπλάσιο με τα κουπιά η διώρυγα θα είχε πλάτος τουλάχιστον 25m. Το έργο όπως αναφέρει και ο Ηρόδοτος στο 7.24 ήταν περισσότερο μια επίδειξη δύναμης για την παντοδυναμία του Ξέρξη. 
Η αλήθεια της αφήγησης είχε αμφισβητηθεί ήδη από τον Δημήτριο το Σκήψιο τον 2 π.Χ. αιώνα, που υποστήριζε ότι λόγω των βραχωδών πετρωμάτων στο ένα άκρο του ισθμού δεν θα μπορούσε να κατασκευαστεί αλλά αντίθετα κατασκευάστηκε δίολκος. Παρόλα αυτά η ανάμνησή της είχε μείνει στην τέχνη μέχρι την βυζαντινή εποχή (όπως υποστηρίζει ο Α. Παπαφωτίου). Το 190 αιώνα ο Γάλλος γεωγράφος Choiseul- Gouffiel (1809), ο Βρετανός αξιωματικός του ναυτικού Spratt (1847) και ο γερμανός μηχανικός Struck (1907) έκαναν έρευνες στην περιοχή και αναζήτησαν τα ίχνη της διώρυγας συγκλίνοντας και οι τρεις για τη θέση της στο χαμηλότερο σημείο του ισθμού.

Με πρωτοβουλία της Βρετανικής Αρχαιολογικής Σχολής πραγματοποιήθηκαν έρευνες στην περιοχή, την τελευταία δεκαετία, που περιελάμβαναν την πραγματοποίηση γεωφυσικών διασκοπήσεων στην περιοχή, γεωτρήσεις με ιζηματολογική ανάλυση των δειγμάτων τους καθώς και τοπογραφική αποτύπωση της διώρυγας. Στο πρόγραμμα εργάστηκαν δύο ομάδες, μια Βρετανική και μια Ελληνική. Τα κεντρικά πρόσωπα που απετέλεσαν τις δύο ομάδες κατά την διάρκεια του προγράμματος ήταν από την Βρετανική ομάδα οι: Καθηγητής BJS Isserlin, Αρχαιολόγος, University of Leeds, Dr Richard E Jones, Αρχαιολόγος, University of Glasgow, Dr John Uren, Μηχανικός, University of Leeds ενώ από την Ελληνική ομάδα οι: Δρ. Βασίλης Κ Καραστάθης, Γεωφυσικός, Εθνικό Αστεροσκοπείο Αθηνών, Καθ. Σταύρος Παπαμαρινόπουλος, Γεωφυσικός, Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, Δρ Γεώργιος Συρίδης, Γεωλόγος, Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης και συμμετείχε ο Δρ Ι Μανιάτης, Ειδικός στην Αρχαιομετρία από τον Δημόκριτο.

Τα αποτελέσματα από τις γεωφυσικές έρευνες της σεισμικής τομογραφίας και της σεισμικής ανάκλασης υψηλής ευκρίνειας περιέγραψαν με σαφήνεια την μορφολογία της θαμμένης διώρυγας και έδωσαν αρκετές πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις της. Το πλάτος της διώρυγας εκτιμήθηκε περί τα 30 μέτρα ενώ το μέγιστο βάθος της προσδιορίστηκε στο κέντρο του Ισθμού στα 14.5-15 μέτρα. Στην παρακάτω εικόνα βλέπουμε το αποτέλασμα της επεξεργασίας της σεισμικής τομογραφίας, αφού όσο πιο συμπαγές είναι ένα σώμα τόσο πιο γρήγορα μεταδίδονται τα σεισμικά κύματα, η ταχύτητα διάδοσης μπορεί να δείξει το συμπαγές στρώμα που σκάφτηκε η διώρυγα και τις χαλαρές αποθέσεις που έκλεισαν τη διώρυγα, στις αποθέσεις αυτές δεν βρέθηκαν υπολείμματα θαλάσσιων οργανισμών όπως θα ήταν αν το κοίλωμα ήταν φυσικό.

Πηγή εικόνας:http://www.gein.noa.gr/xerxes_canal/XERXES_WEB/WEB.htm
Οι έρευνες απέδειξαν επίσης το αβάσιμο των ισχυρισμών του Δημητρίου του Σκήψιου σχετικά με την αμφισβήτηση της διώρυγας, κάτι που διαπιστώθηκε και από τις γεωτρήσεις. Το σημαντικότερο όμως όλων είναι ότι οι γεωφυσικές αυτές έρευνες οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα, ότι οι αναφορές του Ηροδότου σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις της διώρυγας ήταν ορθές και επιβεβαιώνουν την αξιοπιστία του αρχαίου ιστορικού. 
Τα δεδομένα των γεωτρήσεων που συμφώνησαν με τις γεωφυσικές έρευνες, έδωσαν σημαντικές πληροφορίες για τον χρόνο ζωής της διώρυγας. Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι η διώρυγα σύντομα εγκαταλείφθηκε μετά την διάνοιξή της και γιΆ αυτό δεν υπάρχουν υπολείμματα κτηρίων γύρω της. Η ερευνητική ομάδα επικεντρώνει τις μελλοντικές προσπάθειές της στην εικονική στερεογραφική ανακατασκευή της διώρυγας, βασιζόμενη σε δεδομένα τρισδιάστατης σεισμικής τομογραφίας και τοπογραφικών στοιχείων του σημερινού, αλλά και του αρχαίου ανάγλυφου της περιοχής. Το πρόγραμμα πραγματοποιήθηκε υπό την αιγίδα της Βρετανικής Αρχαιολογικής Σχολής της Αθήνας με την άδεια του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού της Ελλάδας.
Βιβλιογραφία: 

Η Διώρυγα του Ξέρξη, Ιστορικό Γεγονός ή Μύθευμα, Στ.Π. Παπαμαρινόπουλος, Παρουσίαση στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο που διοργάνωσε το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας με θέμα Αρχαία Ελληνική Τεχνολογία. Τα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου (ISBN 960-8369-16-9) έχουν εκδοθεί και διατίθενται από το ΤΕΕ, (Τμήμα Πάγιας Προκαταβολής, 3ος όροφος, Καρ. Σερβίας 4, Αθήνα), στην τιμή των 40 ¤.

http://www.gein.noa.gr/xerxes_canal/XERXES_WEB/WEB.htm



http://www.sciencenews.gr/articles.asp?Article_id=285

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την μυκηναϊκή εποχή όπως μαρτυρά το Όμηρος ο συνηθισμένος τρόπος ελλιμενισμού ήταν να τραβούν τα πλοία έξω σε μια παραλλία. Όμως όπως μαρτυρά πάλι ο όμηρος δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστο να κατασκευάζονται εγκαταστάσεις όπως προβλήτες για την εκφόρτωση ή εγκαταστάσεις για την επισκευή και προστασία τον πλοίων και του εξοπλισμού τους (πρόγονοι των μελλοντικών νεωσοίκων και σκευοθηκών) όπως και εγκαταστάσεων για ανεφοδιασμό των πλοίων (νερό, τρόφιμα).
Από την παρουσίαση με θέμα "Στοιχεία Τεχνικής Γεωλογίας και Γεωτεχνικής Μηχανικής στα Ομηρικά Έπη" των Δ. Ζέκου, Γ. Αθανασόπουλου, Α. Αθανασοπούλου, Ι. Μανουσάκη* στο Διεθνές συμπόσιο Επιστήμη και Τεχνολογία στα Ομηρικά Έπη (International Symposium “Science and Technology in Homeric Epics”, Ancient Olympia, Greece 27-30 August 2006)**:
"Αναφορές σε λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις γίνονται σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις στην Οδύσσεια. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις γίνεται απλώς αναφορά σε ένα φυσικά προστατευόμενο κόλπο, ενώ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις γίνεται αναφορά σε τεχνητά λιμάνια, πιθανώς με τεχνητές προβλήτες και οργανωμένες υποδομές. Ο Όμηρος αναφέρει ότι η Ιθάκη έχει φαρδιά λιμάνια ενώ το νησί των Φαιάκων δεν έχει λιμάνια εκτός από απότομες βραχώδεις ακτογραμμές. Όταν ο Οδυσσέας εισέρχεται στην πόλη των Φαιάκων, εντυπωσιάζεται από το διπλό λιμάνι με την υποδομή για την προστασία του στόλου. Δίπλα στο λιμάνι, έχουν τοποθετηθεί μέσα στο έδαφος πέτρες για την επισκευή των καταρτιών και των πανιών των πλοίων. (Οδύσσεια, Z262-271). Πρόκειται για ένα καλά οργανωμένο λιμάνι μια μεγάλης ναυτικής δύναμης. Οι Φαίακες αναφέρουν ότι η ισχύ τους βασίζεται στα γρήγορα πλοία τους και όχι στο στρατό ξηράς. Σε άλλο σημείο, ο Εύμαιος αναφέρεται στην πόλη από την οποία κατάγεται και μας ενημερώνει ότι είχε γνωστό λιμάνι και πολλούς δρόμους. (Οδύσσεια, O471-474). Τέλος, ο Οδυσσέας μας ενημερώνει ότι το νησί Φάρος έχει προστατευμένο λιμάνι και πηγή νερού από την οποία τα πλοία μπορούν να ανεφοδιαστούν πριν τον απόπλου (Οδύσσεια, Δ358-360)."
*Δημήτριος Ζέκκος, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, MSc, PhD, GeoSyntec Consultants, Oakland, USA
Γιώργος Αθανασόπουλος, Καθηγητής, Τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών, Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών
¶ντα Αθανασοπούλου, MSc, Διδακτορική Φοιτήτρια, Τμήμα Πολιτικών και
Περιβαλλοντολόγων Μηχανικών, University of California–Berkeley, USA
Ιωάννης Μανουσάκης, MSc, Δρόμος Σύμβουλοι Μελετητές, Αθήνα
**Ολόκληρη η παρουσίαση βρίσκεται σε αυτό το link http://www.geoengineer.org/files/Hom...tal2006-gw.pdf
από το http://www.geoengineer.org

----------


## Παναγιώτης

* * Κάποτε πρέπει να στήσωμε μνημείο στον Αγνωστο Αρχαιολόγο ο οποίος σώζει την Ιστορία του τόπου* 

 
* ΘΕΟΔΟΣΗΣ Π. ΤΑΣΙΟΣ * 

*  1.* Την περασμένη βδομάδα, σε μια απ' τις αρχαιοτεχνικές εκδρομές που οργανώνει η Εταιρία Μελέτης της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΜΑΕΤ), ήμασταν σ' ένα απ' τα δυό λιμάνια της Αρχαίας Κορίνθου * στο λιμάνι του Λεχαίου. Εκατό επισκέπτες, ανεβασμένοι πάνω στον 17-μετρο γήλοφο που δημιουργήθηκε, μές στους αιώνες, απ' τα βυθοκορήματα των αρχαίων λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων, ακούγαμε την κα Ασλαματζίδου (της αρμόδιας Εφορείας υπο την κα Σπαθάρη), τον κ. Παπαφωτίου (Πολιτικό Μηχανικό, ερευνητή της τεχνικής του λιμένος) και τον κ. Μπίκο (Αρχιτέκτονα, της Ομάδας Προμελέτης για την ανάδειξη του χώρου).   
*2.* Ακούγαμε κι αγναντεύαμε ένα-γύρω τον αναπεπταμένο χώρο (των 500 στρεμμάτων περίπου) της κηρυγμένης αρχαιολογικής ζώνης: Κάποτε πρέπει να στήσωμε μνημείο στον *Αγνωστο Αρχαιολόγο* ο οποίος, αγωνιζόμενος ενάντια στα (εύλογα ως έναν βαθμό) μικροσυμφέροντα και στα απίστευτα μεγαλοσυμφέροντα και τις «πολιτικές» πιέσεις, σώζει την Ιστορία του τόπου. Και προσφέρει *σκελετό* στις πλαδαρές σάρκες του σύγχρονου ωχαδερφικού/μερκαντιλιστικού συμπλέγματος. Το κυττάς το θαύμα και δέν το πιστεύεις, πώς απ' το 1966 διασώθηκε απ' την οικιστική (ρουματζίδικη) πλημμύρα αυτό το Αλσος Αρχαίας Τεχνολογίας και Οικονομίας. Πολλαπλές λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις, με δύο σωζόμενους αρχαίους εξωτερικούς μόλους και μ' άλλον έναν (υποθαλάσσιο σήμερα), αλλα (το κυριότερο) με τις *εσωτερικές* τεχνητές διώρυγες του λιμανιού: Διότι εδώ τα πλοία ελλιμενίζονταν μέσα στην ξηρά. Απ' τη θάλασσα, έπλεαν προς μιαν είσοδο (που σώζεται κι αυτή με τους κρηπιδοτοίχους της), για να μπούνε στη λιμενική διώρυγα και τις λεκάνες ελιγμών, που σώζονται μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια του σημερινού επισκέπτη. Λίγο ακόμη, κι η φαντασία-μας θα ζωντάνευε ένα πολύβουο μικρό Αμστερνταμ, το οποίο πριν απο δυό χιλιετίες συνέδεε την καρδιά της Ελλάδας με τη Δύση.   
 Διότι, για την Ανατολή, η Κόρινθος είχε το άλλο λιμάνι-της, τις Κεγχρεές επι του Σαρωνικού. («Κόρινθος, αφνειός, λέγεται δια το εμπόριον, δυοίν λιμένων κύριος», Στράβων.) Συμπληρώστε όλα τούτα με τον Διολκό, την στεριανή οδό μεταφοράς πλοίων κατα μήκος του σημερινού Ισθμού, για ν' αποχτήσετε μιαν ιδέα του πλούτου και της ισχύος της κλεινής Κορίνθου. Την άξιζε ετούτη τη ναυτική δόξα * Κορίνθιος ήταν άλλωστε ο Αμεινοκλής, ο εφευρέτης του ναυπηγικού θαύματος της αρχαιότητας, της τριήρεως.   
*3.* Ναυπηγική δε και λιμενική τεχνολογία προϋποθέτουν κορύφωση τεχνολογικής ανάπτυξης σε πλείστους άλλους τομείς. Αυτής της ανάπτυξης τέμενος είναι το αρχαίο λιμάνι του Λεχαίου το οποίο περιλαμβανότανε μέσα στα μακρά τείχη της πόλεως.   
 Ολες οι εγκαταστάσεις του λιμένος, ναοί, νεώσοικοι πολεμικών πλοίων, αρχαίοι δρόμοι * όλα είναι θαμμένα εκεί απο κάτω. Κι ήταν τόσο αιωνόβια η ακμή της περιοχής ώστε στον δυτικό βραχίονα του λιμανιού θα χτισθή (αρχές του 6ου αι. μ.Χ.; ) η μοναδική σε μέγεθος (30Χ180 μέτρα) πρωτοχριστιανική βασιλική του εκ Κορινθίας Αγίου Λεωνίδη * του οποίου το κατασπαραχθέν σώμα ερρίφθη στη θάλασσα του Λεχαίου γύρω στα 250 μ.Χ.(*)   
 Αν προσθέσουμε σ' αυτά τον πρωτοελλαδικό οικισμό του Κοράκου, καθώς και το βενετσιάνικο «καραβοστάσι», λίγο πιο δίπλα, συνειδητοποιούμε την τρισχιλιετή διάρκεια της αλκής της περιοχής!   
 Τί άλλο θέλομε για να γίνη ο χώρος τούτος ένα Υπερ-αρχαιολογικό Αλσος; Αλσος δια-χρονικό (αρχαιοελληνικό, ρωμαϊκό, βυζαντινό, ενετικό), και δια-πολιτισμικό με μνημεία τέχνης και λατρείας, αλλά και με κατάλοιπα αμαρτωλού βίου των ναυτικών που έφθαναν στην κλεινή Κόρινθο. Κυρίως όμως με μνημεία Τεχνολογίας και Οικονομίας: Ετούτο το τελευταίο θα ήταν κι η μέγιστη πρωτοτυπία του, αφού η ανιστόρητη υποτίμηση της τεχνολογικής ανάπτυξης της αρχαίας Ελλάδας θά 'βρισκε εκεί την πιο ζωντανή διάψευσή της. Η επιστημονική, εκπαιδευτική και περιηγητική (άρα και οικονομική) σημασία του «Ιστορικού Αλσους του Λεχαίου» είναι λοιπόν μάλλον προφανής. Εντούτοις...   
*4.* Εντούτοις, τα πάντα επι έναν αιώνα σχεδόν καταστρέφονταν και διαρπάζονταν. Μια πρώτη προσέγγιση προς την κατεύθυνση φύλαξης, ανάδειξης και έναρξης ερευνών στον χώρο προσφέρεται απ' την προ 3-μήνου κατατεθείσα προμελέτη της διακλαδικής Ομάδας Μπίκου, Τσάλα και Συνεργατών * μια προμελέτη που προσεγγίζει το πυκνό αυτό πολυμνημείο με σεβασμό (και με περιβαλλοντική φροντίδα ακόμη). Είναι τόσα πολλά αυτά που χρειάζεται να γίνουν, τόσο μακρόχρονη και πολυκλαδική η έρευνα, και τόσο μεγάλο το κόστος, ώστε εύκολα θα μπορούσε κανείς να αποθαρρυνθή. Εδώ όμως όχι: Απ' τους μπροστάρηδες αρχαιολόγους, την οτρηράν Νομαρχιακή Επιτροπή, τους ντόπιους λογίους, την ΕΜΑΕΤ, έως και κυρίως το δεδομένο ενδιαφέρον του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού * όλα επιτρέπουν μιαν αισιοδοξία. Και διότι το Ιστορικό Αλσος Λεχαίου θα είναι πολιτισμικά αξιοποιήσιμο σε κάθε φάση της ανάπτυξής του * κι απο *σήμερα* ακόμη. Γένοιτο!   
 (*) «Κόλποις θαλάσσης εκδοθείς Λεωνίδης, φθάνει κολυμβών Αβραάμ κόλποις άχρι» (16η Απριλίου).  
*Ο κ. Θεοδόσης Π. Τάσιος είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής του Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου.*



Πηγή: Το Βήμα 16/5/2001 http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_articl...255&m=B64&aa=1


Χάρτης με σημειωμένα τα σημερινά ορατά κατάλοιπα του λιμένα του Λεχαίου (Θεοδούλου 2002, εικ. 11). Πηγή εικόνας: Λιμενοσκόπιονhttp://www.limenoscope.ntua.gr

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

*Ήταν γύρω στο 600 π.Χ., όταν ο Περίανδρος, τύραννος της Κορίνθου, κατασκεύασε τον Δίολκο. Ο πλακόστρωτος δρόμος επέτρεπε στα πλοία να μεταφέρονται ανάμεσα στον Κορινθιακό και τον Σαρωνικό, και στους Κορίνθιους να αποκτούν χρήμα και ισχύ από τη διίσθμιση. Όμως η σύγρονη ιστορία του Δίολκου αγγίζει το απίστευτο... 

* Το αρχικό του τμήμα στην Ποσειδωνία, ήταν ένας πανέμορφος χερσαίος διάδρομος όταν ήρθε ξανά στο φως με τις ανασκαφές του αρχαιολόγου Νίκου Βερδελή, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του Ά50. Σήμερα, ούτε μισό αιώνα αργότερα, έχει μετατραπεί σε ένα ενάλιο ερείπιο που φυλλορροεί, αφού το μνημείο δεν διαφυλάχθηκε ποτέ.

Η διάβρωση έχει περάσει σαν λαίλαπα πάνω από ένα μεγάλο τμήμα του μνημείου. Οι κυματισμοί και τα απόνερα των πλοίων εξακολουθούν να ταλαιπωρούν βάναυσα το ήδη βυθισμένο και να διαβρώνουν το «υγιές» τμήμα του μνημείου.

Ένα Σχέδιο Πλαίσιο που εγκρίθηκε πρόσφατα από το Κεντρικό Αρχαιολογικό Συμβούλιο, στην ουσία είναι τα βασικά στοιχεία για το μνημείο (που οι "αρμόδιες" υπηρεσίες επί δεκαετίες αγνοούσαν), και κάποιες κατευθύνσεις για τη διάσωσή του - που όμως αποτελούσαν έτσι κι αλλιώς σταθερή υποχρέωση του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και πάντοτε αθετήθηκαν!

Σαν αντίδοτο στην εγκατάλειψη, και στην πνευματική ηθική και επιχειρησιακή αναπηρία των δήθεν "αρμόδιων" υπηρεσιών που ακόμα συνεχίζεται, μια διεθνής έκκληση για τη διάσωση και αναστήλωση του Δίολκου έχει ήδη βρει υποστηρικτές από 79 διαφορετικές χώρες του κόσμου.

Μπορείτε να την υπογράψετε στο http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/870477005


Μπορούμε να σώσουμε τον Δίολκο!!!

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.greekarchitects.gr/index.php?maincat=8&newid=890%20
(2 σελίδες)

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Σήμερα βγήκε το θέμα και στο in.gr...  :Very Happy: 

Ας είναι καλά το διαδίκτυο!  :Wink: 

www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegallery.asp?lngReviewID=1667&lngChapterID=165  00&lngItemID=57977

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρόλο που σήμερα δε χρησιμοποιούμε δίολκους ένα στοιχείο του δίολκου φτάνει μέχρι σήμερα:



> _Λ_ιθόστρωτος δρόμος που χρησιμοποιείτο για την από ξηράς μεταφορά πλοίων, πάνω σε τροχοφόρο όχημα ("Ολκός νεών") από τον Σαρωνικό στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο και αντιστρόφως.
> 
> Αποκαλύφθηκε το δυτικό του τμήμα σε μήκος 255 μ. στην πλευρά της Πελοποννήσου και σε μήκος 204 μ. στην Στερεά Ελλάδα μέσα στις εγκαταστάσεις της Σχολής Μηχανικού.
> Το πλάτος του είναι 3,40 - 6,00 μ. *Είναι στρωμένος με κανονικούς πώρινους κυβόλιθους και στο μέσον του φέρει δύο αυλακώσεις σε απόσταση 1,50 μ.*



πηγή φωτογραφίας:www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegallery.asp?lngReviewID=1667&lngChapterID=165 00&lngItemID=57977

Αυτές οι αυλακώσεις είναι οι πρόγονοι των σημερινών σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών. Πως; Από νωρίς πρόσεξαν ότι στα σημέια που οι το οδόστρωμα "τρωγόταν" από τους τροχούς και σχηματίζονταν αυλάκια (αν δείτε στη στρωματογραφία στο σταθμό του Μετρό στο Σύνταγμα και στην Ακρόπολη θα δείτε ένα αρχαίο δρόμο με τέτοιες αυλακώσεις) τα οχήματα κινούνταν καλύτερα και με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες μέσα σε αυτές τις αυλακώσεις. Οπότε σε νέους δρόμους τις δημιουργούσαν από την αρχή. Διαβάζουμε στο στο Άρθρο του Α. Καλτσούνη "Οδοποιία - Ιστορική Αναδρομή"
"Άξιο επίσης θαυμασμού της εποχής αυτής αποτελεί και η αναγνώριση των πλεονεκτημάτων που προσφέρουν οι τροχιές στις μεταφορές και η τοποθέτησή (σκάλισή) τους στο οδόστρωμα, όπου κινούνταν οι τροχοί των ιππήλατων και λοιπών ζωήλατων οχημάτων. Η τεχνική αυτή, δηλαδή ο τρόπος αυτός μεταφοράς, εφαρμόζονταν, όπως είναι σε όλους μας γνωστό, ιδιαίτερα στην αστική οδοποιία, μέχρι τα τέλη περίπου του 19ου αιώνα, όπου αντικαταστάθηκε από το σιδηρόδρομο και το αυτοκίνητο. Ευρήματα τέτοιων αρχαίων οδικών έργων υπάρχουν τόσο στη Μάλτα (2000 π.Χ) όσο και στη χώρα μας (Αρχαία Ελλάδα) λίγο αργότερα".

Όπως φαίνεται από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία και το κείμενο του ΥΠΠΟ στο δίολκο ήταν χαραγμένες τέτοιες τροχιές, ώστε να κινούνται τα κάρα που μετέφεραν τα πλοία. Με δεδομένο το βάρος του φορτίου θα ήταν δύσκολο να κατευθυνθεί με άλλο τρόπο το όχημα.

Προσέξτε τώρα το πλάτος μεταξύ των τροχιών: 1,5 m Σύμφωνα με την παρουσίαση του καθηγητή Γ. Α, Πίκουλα στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο που διοργάνωσε το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας με θέμα Αρχαία Ελληνική Τεχνολογία ίσως να οφείλεται στο μέγεθος των μεσογειακών βοδιών (αρκεά μικρότερα από αυτά της Αμερικής) που είχαν πλάτος από 0,47 έως 0,52 m δηλαδή δύο βόδια είχαν πλάτος περίπου 1,0 m, το μεταξύ τους κενό περίπου 0,30 m και 0.10 m κενό δεξιά αριστερά έχουμε ένα πλάτος άμαξας περίπου 1,40 m. Αυτή η "τυποποίηση" διατηρήθηκε σχεδόν σε όλο τον αρχαίο κόσμο όπως μαρτυρούν οι τροχιές και οι χαράξεις απί φθροά του οδοστρώματος στους αρχαίους δρόμους και ίσως διατηρήθηκε και αργότερα στο μεσαίωνα.
Το 16ο αιώνα στα ανθρακωρυχεία της Αγγλίας στις ιππήλατες άμαξες τοποθετήθηκαν ξυλοτροχιές και αργότερα σιδηροτροχιές. όταν ο Τζώρτζ Στεφενσον (George Stephenson) έφτιαξε την πρώτη ατμομηχανή το 1804 την έφτιαξε για να τρέχει στις σιδηροτροχιές που έιχαν τα αναθρακωρυχεία στα οποία δούλευε, οπότε αυτές τις τροχιές υιοθέτησε και στα πρώτα τρένα. Πρόλο που αργότερα ο Ίζαμπαρντ Μπρυνέλ (Isambard Kingdom Brunel) απέδειξε το 1835 ότι τα τρένα θα έπρεπε να κινούνται σε γραμμές με μεγαλύτερο εύρος δεν είχε επιτυχία γιατί είχε επικρατήσει το πλάτος του Στέφενσον, που χρησημοποιήται μέχρι σήμερα και ονομάζεται κανονικό εύρος γραμμής με απόσταση μεταξύ τροχιών *1,44 m.* Δείτε το πλάτος μεταξύ των χαραγμένων τροχιών του Δίολκου *περίπου 1,50 m.* Δηλαδή οι τροχιές του Δίολκου έχουν περίπου το ίδιο πλάτος με τις τροχιές ενός σύγχρονου τρένου σαν τον προαστιακό!!!

Βιβλιγραφία: 
Αντώνης Καλτσούνης, Δρ Μηχανικός, Δρ Οικονομικών & Κοινωνικών Επιστημών, Λέκτορας Ε.Μ.Π. Οδοποιία - Ιστορική Αναδρομή, Άρθρο στο 3ο Τεύχος της Διμηνιαίας έκδοσης του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος (http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por.../TRTITO_TEYHOS) Το άρθρο σε μορφή pdf : (http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...kaltsounis.pdf)

Γ. Α . Πίκουλα Αναπληρωτή Καθηγητή Αρχ. Ελλ. Ιστορίας Παν/μιου Θεσσαλίας. Το Σταθερό Μετατρόχιο (1,40 m) Του Αρχαίου Αμαξήλατου Οδικού Δικτύου. Διερεύνηση και Ερμηνεία. Παρουσίαση στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο που διοργάνωσε το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας με θέμα Αρχαία Ελληνική Τεχνολογία. Τα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου (ISBN 960-8369-16-9) έχουν εκδοθεί και διατίθενται από το ΤΕΕ, (Τμήμα Πάγιας Προκαταβολής, 3ος όροφος, Καρ. Σερβίας 4, Αθήνα), στην τιμή των 40 €.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

> Όπως φαίνεται από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία και το κείμενο του ΥΠΠΟ στο δίολκο ήταν χαραγμένες τέτοιες τροχιές, ώστε να κινούνται τα κάρα που μετέφεραν τα πλοία.


Mια επισήμανση, επειδή η παραπάνω φράση μπορεί να οδηγήσει κάποιους να φανταστούν ότι το ΥΠΠΟ γνώριζε καλά και φρόντιζε τον Δίολκο... Τίποτα τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει. 

Το Υπουργείο είχε εγκαταλείψει επί δεκαετίες το μνημείο. Το 2005 ανακάλυψα ότι δεν είχαν καν φωτογραφίες από την εποχή της ανασκαφής του, ότι είχαν κατά καιρούς ανταλλάξει ακόμα και ανυπόστατα στοιχεία, κλπ. Σε κάθε απόπειρα ελέγχου είχαν απαντήσει με ψέματα, ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ την περαιτέρω καταστροφή του μνημείου.

Ένα παράδειγμα από τα πολλά. Ενώ η πρώην διευθύντρια της Εφορείας Εναλίων μου είπε προσωπικά το 2002 ότι θα σταματούσε την τοπική εφορεία αν προσπαθούσε να ξεκινήσει κάτι στον Δίολκο, πριν μόλις δυο μήνες η αρμόδια για την περιοχή υπάλληλος του ίδιου φορέα νόμιζε ότι μέρος του βαρύτατα τραυματισμένου τμήματος του Δίολκου είχε προς τη μεριά της Διώρυγας τοιχάκι.

Για να μην μακρυγορώ, έχω παρομοιάσει τους μηχανισμούς του ΥΠ.ΠΟ. με τους αδελφούς Ντάλτον: είναι ανόητοι, παράνομοι, πέφτουν από γκάφα σε γκάφα και δεν δείχνουν καν να έχουν συναίσθηση των πράξεών τους...

Ενώ οι ιστορικοί των σιδηροδρόμων θεωρούν τον Δίολκο σαν πρόγονο των μέσων σταθερής τροχιάς, εδώ το έργο αυτό των προγόνων μας ήταν μάλλον για... φούντο!

Ξαναδίνω το Link για το πρόσφατο άρθρο στο In.gr:
*www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegallery.asp?lngReviewID=1667&lngChapterID=165  00&lngItemID=57977*

 Η τελευταία εικόνα της πρώτης σελίδας αλλά και οι δύο εικόνες της δεύτερης σελίδας του, δείχνουν το τμήμα που βρίσκεται επί της Στερεάς (ενώ το αρχικό βρίσκεται επί της Πελοποννήσου σε σχέση και με τη Διώρυγα). Αυτό είναι το τμήμα οπου είναι πιο έντονες οι αυλακώσεις - στην αρχή δεν φαίνονται λαξευμένες και μετά είναι λαξευμένες. Ανάμεσα στα δύο αυτά τμήματα υπήρχε μια αινιγματική δομή από διπλή σειρά λίθων που έχει υποστεί σημαντική ζημιά (επίσης χωρίς να δείχνει να έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τίποτα το ΥΠ.ΠΟ. !!!!! Τόση φροντίδα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ενώ οι ιστορικοί των σιδηροδρόμων θεωρούν τον Δίολκο σαν πρόγονο των μέσων σταθερής τροχιάς, εδώ το έργο αυτό των προγόνων μας ήταν μάλλον για... φούντο!
> 
> Ξαναδίνω το Link για το πρόσφατο άρθρο στο In.gr:
> *www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegallery.asp?lngReviewID=1667&lngChapterID=165  00&lngItemID=57977*
> 
> Η τελευταία εικόνα της πρώτης σελίδας αλλά και οι δύο εικόνες της δεύτερης σελίδας του, δείχνουν το τμήμα που βρίσκεται επί της Στερεάς (ενώ το αρχικό βρίσκεται επί της Πελοποννήσου σε σχέση και με τη Διώρυγα). Αυτό είναι το τμήμα οπου είναι πιο έντονες οι αυλακώσεις - στην αρχή δεν φαίνονται λαξευμένες και μετά είναι λαξευμένες. Ανάμεσα στα δύο αυτά τμήματα υπήρχε μια αινιγματική δομή από διπλή σειρά λίθων που έχει υποστεί σημαντική ζημιά (επίσης χωρίς να δείχνει να έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τίποτα το ΥΠ.ΠΟ. !!!!! Τόση φροντίδα...


Να διευκρινήσω ότι οι λαξευμένες αυλακώσεις (τροχιές) δεν υπάρχουν σε όλο το μήκος του δίολκου αλλά όπως διευκρινήστηκε παραπάνω σε πολλά σημεία φάινονται να έχουν γίνει από τη φθορά του οδοστρώματος. Πάντως στα σημεία που φάινονται οι λαξευμένες αυλακώσεις ο δίολκος έχει στροφή και προφανώς στις στροφές χρειαζόταν το πλεονέκτημα των τροχιών σε σχέση με ένα άλλο οδόστρωμα με δεδομένο το μεγάλο βάρος που μεταφερόταν (ένα αρχαίο εμπορκό πλοίο ζύγιζε περίπου 15 t και μια τριήρης περίπου 70 t). Βλέπουμε όπως είδαμε και στην προηγούμενη απάντησή μου μία πρώτη εφαρμογή των μέσων σταθερής τροχιάς. Αυτό και μόνο κάνει το δίολκο σημαντικό μνημείο, ακόμη και αν παραγνωρίσουμε τη σημασία του σαν αρχαίο τεχνικό έργο και την πρώτη εφαρμογή των συνδυασμένων μεταφορών.

Η περιοχή του Ισθμού θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα πάρκο ιστορίας της τεχνολογίας και ειδικότερα της τεχνολογάις των μεταφορών με τα θαλάσσια έργα της αρχαιότητας το δίολκο, τά ίχνη από την απόπειρα διάνοιξης διώρυγας από το Νέρωνα, τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου που είναι θαλάσσιο έργο του 19ου αιώνα, τις σιδηροδρομικές γέφυρες της παλιάς (μετρικής) σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής που κάποιες χρονολογούνται από 19ο αιώνα.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

> Η περιοχή του Ισθμού θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα πάρκο ιστορίας της τεχνολογίας και ειδικότερα της τεχνολογίας των μεταφορών με τα θαλάσσια έργα της αρχαιότητας το δίολκο, τά ίχνη από την απόπειρα διάνοιξης διώρυγας από το Νέρωνα, τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου που είναι θαλάσσιο έργο του 19ου αιώνα, τις σιδηροδρομικές γέφυρες της παλιάς (μετρικής) σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής που κάποιες χρονολογούνται από 19ο αιώνα.


Υπέροχη ιδέα!!! Μόνο που πρέπει να το πούμε και στους "αρμόδιους" και, το κυριότερο, σε άλλους φορείς με ευαισθησία, όπως οι Φίλοι των Σιδηροδρόμων.

Στο μεταξύ, δίνω τρία φόρουμ όπου έχω βάλει το θέμα του Δίολκου. Τα δύο πρώτα είναι σιδηροδρομικά, το άλλο γενικού ενδιαφέροντος...

www.railpage.com.au/f-f29.htm

www.railwayscene.co.uk/showforum.php?forum=1

www.euroheritage.net/Nature_Sites_and_Travel-f76.html


Αν θέλεις, Παναγιώτη, θα μπορούσες να συνεισφέρεις στη συζήτηση με την επισήμανση για την ιστορία των μεταφορών...

Πάντως και η Διώρυγα θεωρείται μνημείο - αν και όχι κηρυγμένο, ως σήμερα τουλάχιστον... Θα ήταν ίσως καλό να κηρυχθεί, ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα υποφέρει όσο ο Δίολκος στα νύχια των "αρμόδιων"...

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, άλλος ένας αρχαίος κυβόλιθος έπεσε τις περασμένες μέρες από τον Δίολκο. Είναι η δεύτερη πέτρα που φεύγει μέσα σε οκτώ μήνες από το ίδιο τμήμα του περήφανου τεχνικού έργου της αρχαιότητας, αυτού που βρίσκεται στα δεξιά του δρόμου καθώς πάμε προς τη βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα. Μπράβο, κύριοι του ΥΠ.ΠΟ., σε λίγο θα το φάτε όλο το μνημείο!!! 

Η καινούρια ζημιά έρχεται δύο μόλις μήνες μετά από απόφαση του ΚΑΣ με την οποία ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ότι προβλέπονται άμεσα προσωρινά μέτρα προφύλαξης για το μνημείο. Για χρόνια τώρα όμως η τοπική εφορεία αρνιόταν μετά μανίας κάθε σωστική επέμβαση, Έχω ακόμα και έγγραφο από τα τέλη του 2005, όπου ο (τότε) Προϊστάμενός της (και νυν Προϊστάμενος στην Ακρόπολη!) ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΕΙ ότι δήθεν δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει κάτι πριν αναληφθεί μελέτη αναστήλωσης (!) γιατί θα κινδύνευε (με τη σωστική ενέργεια!) να πάθει ζημιά το μνημείο …

  Τι να πει κανείς για τη συνολική συμπεριφορά ΟΛΩΝ των μηχανισμών του Υπουργείου "Πολιτισμού" απέναντι στο μνημείο που ΟΙ ΙΔΙOI έφεραν στην τραγική σημερινή κατάστασή του; Η στήριξη μερικών λίθων σε άλλο τμήμα του μνημείου, που έγινε τον περασμένο Μάρτη είναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστά στην καταστροφή που επί δεκαετίες τώρα συντελείται &#171;υπό την αιγίδα&#187; του ΥΠ.ΠΟ. 

Ανέντιμοι και ανίκανοι "αρμόδιοι"!!! Ο Δίολκος σας δείχνει τις πληγές του κι εσείς τον εγκαταλείπετε!!!

=-=

  Μη χάσετε, στο http://www.hotstation.gr/article-1480--0-0.html εικόνα που δείχνει ένα κομμάτι της &#171;ενημέρωσης&#187; που έστειλε πέρσι το ΥΠ.ΠΟ. προς το Γραφείο του Πρωθυπουργού παραποιώντας (μεταξύ άλλων) την περιγραφή της διάβρωσης.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Καλά νέα για τον Δίολκο, μου είπε ότι υπάρχουν ο Προϊστάμενος της τοπικής εφορείας Αρχαιοτήτων, χωρίς να μου πει τι ακριβώς. 

Την βδομάδα που μας πέρασε έγινε κάποια συνάντηση στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού. Η συνάντηση ακολούθησε μια ακόμη κατάπτωση αρχαίου λίθου που έγινε στα τέλη Οκτωβρίου ενώ ήδη από τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου υποτίθεται ότι το Κεντρικό Αρχαιολογικό Συμβούλιο είχε αποφασίσει να γίνουν ΑΜΕΣΕΣ προσωρινές ενέργειες προστασίας...

Φυσικά, το ΥΠ.ΠΟ. έχει χάσει το τρένο του Δίολκου, με την έννοια ότι όσα γίνονται τώρα (που δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμη, δηλαδή...) γίνονται υπό την πίεση των εισαγγελικών και άλλων ελεγκτικών αρχών. Εκτός των άλλων, πέρα από κάποια μέτρα προστασίας, πρέπει να γίνει και η ίδια η αναστήλωση του μνημείου που "έφαγε" η μέχρι τώρα συμπεριφορά του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού...

Πάντως το Υπουργείο πάντοτε ΕΛΕΓΕ ότι δήθεν ενδιαφέρεται για τον Δίολκο. Έτσι, σε τίποτα δεν μπορεί κανείς να δώσει βάση αν αυτά που λέγονται σαν υποσχέσεις δεν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΥΝ.

Έτσι, η έκκληση συνεχίζεται...

www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/870477005

Βάλτε τώρα που γυρίζει!!!.... :-P

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Καθώς ο Δίολκος παραμένει απροστάτευτος, το ρεζίλι των υποτιθέμενα "αρμόδιων" υπηρεσιών για το θέμα έχει περάσει προ πολλού τα όρια της χώρας μας. Ακόμη και η βρετανική έκδοση των TIMES έχει γράψει σχετικά.

Πρόσφατα ένα ιταλικό επιστημονικό περιοδικό, το SALTERNUM, φιλοξένησε άρθρο (μου) όπου αναφέρεται η ανέντιμη συμπεριφορά του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού να δώσει παραπλανητική εικόνα της ίδιας της κατάστασης του μνημείου προς το Γραφείο του Πρωθυπουργού, αναφέροντας ότι οι κυματισμοί έχουν... πλέον αρχίσει να διαβρώνουν το υπόστρωμα του μνημείου!!!... 

Αυτό συνέβη πέρσι (στις 20/10/2006), σε έγγραφο που υπογράφει ο Γεν. Γραμματέας του Υπουργείου, κ. Ζαχόπουλος, μεταφέροντας "πληροφορίες" της τοπικής εφορείας αρχαιοτήτων της Κορίνθου όταν προϊστάμενος αυτής της τελευταίας ήταν ο σημερινός προϊστάμενος στην Ακρόπολη (αλήθεια, και για την Ακρόπολη ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ είδους πληροφόρηση δίνει το Υπουργείο;;; 

Η φράση με την οποία η συμπεριφορά αυτή σχολιάζεται στο ιταλικό περιοδικό είναι: "Μετά από δεκατίες σχεδόν συστηματικής καταστροφής του Δίολκου, οι υπηρεσίες που θα έπρεπε να τον έχουν διαφυλάξει αλλά δεν το έκαναν, έβρισκαν για πολλοστή φορά μια 'διέξοδο' περιγράφοντας την διάβρωση λες και είχε μόλις ξεκινήσει".

 :Confused:   :Surprised:   :mrgreen:

Η καταγγελία των επιλεγόμενων υπηρεσιών του (επίσης επιλεγόμενου) Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού είναι κάτι που δεν αφορά μόνο τον Δίολκο, φυσικά, αφού η συμπεριφορά που ΔΙΑΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ έχουν δείξει απέναντι στο ανυπεράσπιστο μνημείο σίγουρα είναι η ίδια με τη συμπεριφορά που έχουν δείξει και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Ενώ οι "αρμόδιοι" έχουν να λένε ότι φροντίζουν το μνημείο (παρουσιάζοντας σαν "απόδειξη" την έγκριση Σχέδιου Πλαίσιου από το ΚΑΣ (αρχές Σεπτέμβρη), ο ταλαίπωρος Δίολκος εξακολουθεί να υποφέρει.

Το μνημείο, όπως το είδα προχτές (7/12/07), βρίσκεται σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση καθώς ένα απροσδιόριστης έκτασης κομμάτι του κινδυνεύει από καθίζηση. Αυτό γιατί τα νερά μπαίνουν με ορμή και σκάβουν κάτω από το υπόστρωμα του μνημείου - δηλαδή το υπόστρωμα έχει συνοχή με τις πέτρες αλλά "θερίζεται" ένα περίπου μέτρο χαμηλότερα και η σπηλαίωση έχει προχωρήσει τόσο σε έκταση ώστε να μη φαίνεται καν με το μάτι. 

Οι αρμόδιοι πήγαν να περισυλλέξουν τις δυο πέτρες που έπεσαν εφέτος από ένα άλλο τμήμα του μνημείου, αλλά τελικά μάζεψαν μόνο τη μία. Σήκωσαν και μια δεύτερη, που με καμάρι έγραψαν ότι ήταν εκείνη που είχε πέσει τον Φεβρουάριο, μόνο που ήταν άλλη (παρόλο που είχα στείλει ΔΥΟ ηλεκτρονικές ενημερώσεις στον νυν έφορο όπου η συγκεκριμένη πέτρα ήταν αναγνωρίσιμη). Τόσο όμως συντονισμό έχουν, τόσα κάνουν. 

Εκτός των άλλων, όταν η ΔΑΑΜ κατέβηκε για να μαζέψει αυτές τις πέτρες και να βάλει περισσότερες υηποστηλώσεις (ιδίως στο σημείο όπου προχωρεί η διάβρωση, όπως περιέγραψα πιο πάνω), ΜΠΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΕΣΧΙΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟΥ παρόλο που υπάρχει ανετότατη πρόσβαση για το σημείο αυτό λίγο πιο κει! Είχαν μαζί τους και μια αρχαιολόγο (δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να μάθω ποια)!!!!! 

Η επιχείρηση υποτίθεται ότι έγινε σε συνεργασία με την τοπική εφορεία, άρα καμιά από τις δύο υπηρεσίες δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να αναζητήσει την (απλούστατη) άλλη προσέγγιση!!!

 Για εικόνες του Δίολκου: 
www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegallery.asp?lngReviewID=1667&lngChapterID=165  00&lngItemID=57977

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Eκτός από την τραγική καταπόνηση του αρχικού τμήματος  του Δίολκου, ζημιά  έχει υποστεί και ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον χαρακτηριστικό του  μνημείου μέσα στη Σχολή Μηχανικού. Πρόκειται για τη διπλή σειρά λίθων που ο  ρόλος της στη διαδικασία της μεταφοράς των αρχαίων πλοίων δεν είναι ακόμα σαφής.  

Στις αρχές Ιουλίου 2006, είχα στείλει προς το ΥΠ.ΠΟ.  επιστολή σχετικά με τη διατάραξη που έχει υποστεί στο δυτικό της άκρο. Και ιδού  η απάντηση που είχε δώσει ο κ. Μάντης, σήμερα Προϊστάμενος στην Ακρόπολη, προς  τους ανωτέρους του: «_η Εφορεία μας στις 24 Ιουλίου πραγματοποίησε αυτοψία στο  τμήμα του Διόλκου που βρίσκεται στη Σχολή Μηχανικού από την οποία διαπιστώθηκε  όχι μόνο ότι δεν έχει διαταραχθεί το τμήμα αυτό, όπως διατείνεται η κ. Λοβέρδου,  αλλά αντίθετα ότι τυγχάνει της καλύτερης δυνατής φροντίδας και  περιποίησης[…]_».

Μένει η απορία εάν οι «ειδικοί» που διενήργησαν την  αυτοψία ήταν περιορισμένων νοητικών δυνατοτήτων ή εάν η διατάραξη απεκρύβη για  λόγους που οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορεί να είναι σύννομοι.

Επί τη βάσει φωτογραφιών που έχω δει, το μεγαλύτερο  μέρος αυτής της ζημιάς πρέπει να έγινε μεταξύ 1978 και 1984. Είναι φανερό ότι  αρκετοί αρχαίοι κυβόλιθοι ξηλώθηκαν από κάποιο μηχανικό μέσο και, στη συνέχεια,  τοποθετήθηκαν πίσω εκεί και ως έτυχε.

Η  διατάραξη είναι πασιφανής, όπως βλέπετε στις εικόνες. Ελπίζω ο  κ. Μάντης (ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που γνωρίζω, ήταν προσωπικά στην εν λόγω αυτοψία!!!) να επιδεικνύει περισσότερη παρατηρητικότητα στην Ακρόπολη.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Μια ακόμα ενημέρωση για τον Δίολκο, που παραμένει απροστάτευτος, ενώ υπάρχει πλέον και τρίτη δικαστική διερεύνηση για το θέμα. Φαίνεται πως οι "αρμόδιοι" έχουν συνηθίσει να ξεπερνάνε το (οποιοδήποτε) ενδιαφέρον της Δικαιοσύνης λέγοντας απλά ψέμματα. 

Ενήμερος για τις ανάγκες του Δίολκου είναι ο νέος Γενικός Γραμματέας του ΥΠ.ΠΟ., όμως η "ενημέρωση" δεν φτάνει. Έργο του Υπουργείου είναι να προστατεύσει (και να αναστηλώσει) το μνημείο και όχι να δηλώσει απλά ότι ενδιαφέρεται αφήνοντάς το να καταστρέφεται!!!!! 

Και, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η σημερινή κατάσταση διάλυσης μεγάλου τμήματος του Δίολκου ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού. Για αυτό το έγκλημα, απέναντι στην πολιτιστική κληρονομιά ολόκληρου του κόσμου, θα απολογηθούν κάποιοι;;; 

Πάντως η έκκληση για τη διάσωση του Δίολκου συνεχίζεται, για να θυμίζει στους δήθεν αρμόδιους το παγκόσμιο ρεζίλι τους. Μέχρι στιγμής, υπάρχουν πάνω από 6.000 υπογραφές, που προέρχονται από 97 χώρες του κόσμου. 

Ξαναδίνω το site: http://www.thepetitionsite.com/petition/870477005

----------


## moutsokwstas

η ιστορια του βορειου λιμενα της μυτιληνης και μια συντομη παραθεση της λειτουργιας και της ιστοριας του, μεσα απο το λιμενοσκοπιο http://www.limenoscope.ntua.gr/show_...i?lan=el&id=71

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Κάτι δείχνει να κινείται στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού σχετικά με τον Αρχαίο Δίολκο. Κάποιες στοιχειώδεις ενέργειες προστασίας έγιναν την άνοιξη του 2009 στα δύο σημεία όπου το μνημείο έχανε συνεχώς λίθους.





Tα ήδη διαταραγμένα τμήματα όμως υφίστανται συνέχεια νέες ταλαιπωρίες (δείτε πρόσφατο βίντεο στο http://www.youtube.com/user/sofiagreek#p/a ). Το ΥΠΠΟ λέει ότι το φροντίζει αλλά η εμπειρία δεν αφήνει περιθωρια για να επαναπαυθεί κανείς.

Το μνημείο (και δε θα είναι το μόνο) διαλυόταν επί 50 χρόνια χωρίς κανείς να επέμβει δυναμικά για τη διάσωσή του. Από τους υπαλλήλους του ΥΠΠΟ έχουν ειπωθεί απίστευτες γελοιότητες και ψέματα.

Κατά την άποψή μου, πρέπει να αλλάξουν ριζικά οι εσωτερικοί μηχανισμοί του ΥΠΠΟ. Αν δεν τα καταφέρνει, ας ζητήσει τη βοήθεια της διεθνούς κοινότητας για να ξεπεράσει την χρόνια αναπηρία του.

Δίνω πάλι το λινκ για την έκκληση, που έχει συγκεντρώσει υπογραφές από 101 (εκατόν ένα) κράτη του κόσμου...
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/petition/870477005

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Η ένωση πολιτιστικών οργανισμών EUROPA NOSTRA φιλοξενεί από χτες στην ιστοσελίδα της το ζήτημα του Δίολκου και την έκκληση - η οποία ως τώρα έχει υπογραφές που προέρχονται από 101 χώρες του κόσμου...

http://www.europanostra.org/read--amp--share/57/

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Γκρουπ για τον Δίολκο στο Facebook... Περιμένουμε και τα παιδιά (κάθε ηλικίας) του nautilia.gr
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10046110469#!/group.php?gid=10046110469

Μερικά (μόνο) από τα έγγραφα της απίστευτης σύγχρονης ιστορίας του μνημείου...
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...5&id=660439101

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μιαπολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία. Η ταινία της Εταιρείας Μελέτης Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΜΑΕΤ) ΔΙΟΛΚΟΣ ΓΙΑ 1.500 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ στην οποία με αφηγητή των Καθηγητή του ΕΜΠ Θεοδόση Τάσσιο μαθάινουμε για το δίολκο και τα αρχάια λιμάνια της περιοχής..
Η ταινία έχει εναρτηθέι σε τρία μέρη στο youtube.Το πρώτο μέρος είναι στο youtube εδώ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEnz2CJTfbE στο τέλος σε οδηγέι στα δύο επόμενα μέρη.

Η ταινία *«ΔΙΟΛΚΟΣ ΓΙΑ 1.500 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ»* πήρε μέρος στην *8η Διεθνή Συνάντηση Αρχαιολογικής Ταινίας του Μεσογειακού Χώρου ... και Πέρα από τη Μεσόγειο*_ που πραγματοποιήθηκε_ στην Αθήνα τον Μάιο και έλαβε από την κριτική επιτροπή τ*ο* *Bραβείο Εκπαιδευτικής Ταινίας**. Η κριτική επιτροπή αναφέρει ότι: «*Η ταινία αναλύοντας με «μαγικό τρόπο» και δεξιοτεχνία ένα τεχνολογικό επίτευγμα, μας αποκαλύπτει και τις παράπλευρες πληροφορίες για την καθημερινότητα της εποχής του!».Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη συνάντηση στην ιστοσελίδα: http://www.sitemaker.gr/agwn/.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Παναγιώτη, το βιντεάκι, αν και χαριτωμένο, έχει σημεία όπου η επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση είναι συζητήσιμη...
Σταματώ εδώ την κριτική, αν και θα είχα να πω κι άλλα πράγματα...

===-===

Δίνω *ένα καινούριο λινκ για την έκκληση* (μετακινήθηκε από το ίδιο το σάιτ που την φιλοξενεί) στο: http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/870/477/005/
Για την περίπτωση που την μεταθέσουν πάλι πίσω, το παλιό λινκ ήταν http://www.thepetitionsite.com/petition/870477005

Σύντομα βίντεο (που δείχνουν τη συνεχιζόμενη καταπόνηση και φθορά του μνημείου), όπως επίσης και λινκ προς διάφορες πληροφορίες θα βρείτε στη σελίδα μου στο www.youtube.com/user/sofiagreek

Παρακάτω  δίνω ένα πρόσφατο άρθρο μου, σχετικό με την αφόρητα παραβατική  συμπεριφορά των "αρμόδιων" της συφοράς, που έφερε το πολύπαθο μνημείο  στο σημερινό του χάλι. Οι καινούριοι του ΥΠΠΟΤ υπόσχονται... αλλά αν δεν  ασχοληθούν σοβαρά, τίποτε δεν ισχύει...

*Δίολκος – καταγγελίες σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό
Επισήμως τυφλοί οι αρχαιολόγοι, ΔΕΝ έβλεπαν τη διάβρωση!* 

Θα  ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα τους συναδέλφους του ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ για  το άρθρο της Δευτέρας 26/7 σχετικά με το Δίολκο. Το άρθρο αναφέρεται  στις ουρανομήκεις ευθύνες του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού για τη σημερινή  κατάντια ενός παγκόσμια αναγνωρίσιμου μνημείου - έστω και αν στο  συγκερασμό τόσων πληροφοριών έχουν προκύψει κάποιες ανακρίβειες.

Πώς  να παρακολουθήσει όμως εύκολα κανείς τους ελιγμούς των διαπλεκόμενων   «αρμόδιων» που, αντί να προστατεύουν το μνημείο, κοιτούσαν πώς να  προσποιούνται ότι το φρόντιζαν ενώ ταυτόχρονα το τύλιγαν όλο και πιο  σφιχτά σε ένα δίχτυ ανοησίας και υποκρισίας από το οποίο δεν ήταν – κι  ίσως δεν είναι ακόμα- προορισμένο να αναδυθεί; 

Ανέτοιμοι και ανέντιμοι

Για  να τεθούν εκτός διάβρωσης τα εκτεταμένα τμήματα του Δίολκου, χρειάζεται  μία επιχείρηση εντοπισμού και περισυλλογής των λίθων που – μέσα σε  τόσες δεκαετίες υποβοηθούμενης κατεδάφισης - έχουν τυχόν μετακινηθεί  προς τον άξονα της Διώρυγας, ιδίως στην περιοχή της λεγόμενης  «πλατφόρμας». Αυτή η στοιχειώδης ενέργεια είναι κάτι για το οποίο οι  «αρμόδιοι» κρατήθηκαν ανέτοιμοι με νύχια και με δόντια. Προτιμούσαν να  μιλούν για δήθεν μελλοντικές μελέτες (το υποτιθέμενο περιεχόμενο των  οποίων εμφάνιζαν διαφορετικό κατά περίσταση), ενώ το αθώο θύμα τους  διαμελίζεται. 

Το «ενδιαφέρον» του Εισαγγελέα από το 1999 και  μετά (δεν αποκλείω όμως να  υπήρξαν προηγουμένως κι άλλες καταγγελίες)   δεν πτόησε την αήθη αγέλη των υπηρεσιακών παραγόντων που έγιναν όλο και  πιο θρασείς στην προσπάθεια να πείσουν πως διαφυλάσσουν το μνημείο ενώ  κάνουν τα πάντα για να μην κάνουν τίποτα!  Έγγραφα απίθανης φαιδρότητας  σπρώχτηκαν για υπογραφή κάτω από τα χέρια των εκάστοτε Υπουργών.  Επιστολές επί επιστολών, που ξεχειλίζουν δήθεν από ενδιαφέρον και  φροντίδα, γράφτηκαν μόνο για το θεαθήναι…

Η ιστορία που ακολουθεί  (και που διηγούμαι συνοπτικά) είναι αποκαλυπτική του αφόρητα  παραβατικού τρόπου με τον οποίο δρούσαν επί δεκαετίες οι «αρμόδιοι».  Όπως επίσης του γιατί οποιαδήποτε νέα υποτιθέμενη φροντίδα – όπως το  ενδιαφέρον της νέας ηγεσίας του ΥΠΠΟΤ – είναι τόσο σχετική…

Έδωσαν ψευδείς περιγραφές της διάβρωσης!

Στις  31 Ιουλίου 2007, υποτίθεται ότι η Διεύθυνση Αναστήλωσης Αρχαίων  Μνημείων θα είχε ολοκληρώσει μία μελέτη (την οποία  είχε αναλάβει να  κάνει δύο μήνες νωρίτερα) που θα οδηγούσε -μεταξύ άλλων- σε άμεσα μέτρα  προστασίας του μνημείου. Κάποια στιγμή ανέφεραν ότι η μελέτη θα  καθυστερούσε άλλους δύο μήνες, και μετά… τίποτα. Ένα κομμάτι της  υποτιθέμενης μελέτης πέρασε από το ΚΑΣ στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 ως  Σχέδιο Πλαίσιο, παρέχοντας στους «αρμόδιους» ένα βαρύγδουπο «χαρτί» για  το δήθεν ενδιαφέρον τους.

Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί η Εφορεία  Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων, που θα έπρεπε να κινηθεί ΜΕΣΑ στα πλαίσια της  μελέτης που υποτίθεται ότι ετοιμαζόταν, πέρασε το καλοκαίρι του 2007  χωρίς να κάνει μια αυτοψία στον Δίολκο.

Μόνο πρόσφατα κατάλαβα το  γιατί (μάλλον ΜΙΑ από τις αιτίες, αφού το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού είναι  βυθισμένο σε τόσο πολύπλευρες παρανομίες στο θέμα του Δίολκου, ώστε κάθε  παραβατική συμπεριφορά να συνδέεται πολλαπλά με τις προηγούμενες και με  τις σχεδιαζόμενες!)

Στις αρχές του 2006, εκτός από τον τότε  προ&#239;στάμενο της τοπικής εφορείας Αρχαιοτήτων, κ. Αλέξανδρο Μάντη  (σύμφωνα με τον οποίο ότι οι κυματισμοί είχαν «πλέον» αρχίσει να  διαβρώνουν το υπόστρωμα του μνημείου), αναληθή περιγραφή της διάβρωσης  είχε δώσει ΚΑΙ η Διεύθυνση Αναστήλωσης Αρχαίων Μνημείων. Η «καθΆ ύλην  αρμόδια» ΔΑΑΜ έκανε αυτοψία τον Απρίλιο του 2006, και διαπίστωσε ότι το  εκτεταμένο τμήμα του Δίολκου (αυτό που ρημάζει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια  περνώντας από διαφορετικούς βαθμούς διατάραξης έως διάλυσης), είχε απλά…   «καθίζηση»! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...2&id=660439101

Να  λοιπόν ΜΙΑ αιτία για την οποία η Εφορεία Εναλίων δεν πλησίασε το  μνημείο πριν να περάσει το θέμα από το ΚΑΣ: aκόμη και μια οριακά  ευπρεπής αυτοψία, ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΠΤΕ ότι η κατάσταση του μνημείου ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ  ΑΥΤΗ που οι «προστάτες» του επιθυμούσαν να εμφανίσουν στο ΚΑΣ, σε ποιος  ξέρει ποια άλλα «επίσημα» κείμενα (και σίγουρα στον Εισαγγελέα). 

Ενώ  λοιπόν οι «αρμόδιοι» υπόσχονταν φροντίδα για το θνήσκον μνημείο,  γνώριζαν πολύ καλά ότι στην πραγματικότητα θα φρόντιζαν ΝΑ ΜΗ ΓΙΝΕΙ  ΑΥΤΟΨΙΑ από την εφορεία Εναλίων.  Και ότι, βέβαια, δεν θα γινόταν ούτε  και αυτή η ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΜΕΝΗ μελέτη – μία ακόμα από τις διάφορες υποκριτικές  υποσχέσεις που έδιναν για να θολώνουν τα νερά, να αποπροσανατολίζουν  όσους αγωνιούσαν για την τύχη του μνημείου και να ροκανίζουν το χρόνο  απομακρύνοντας (έτσι τουλάχιστον νόμιζαν) τις ποινικές ευθύνες τους.  

Αρχαιολόγοι-μέντιουμ προβλέπουν φθορές

Όταν,  στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου 2007, το Σχέδιο Πλαίσιο πέρασε από το ΚΑΣ, οι  «προστάτες» του Δίολκου ΔΕΝ φαίνεται να είχαν στο νου τους κανένα άμεσο  μέτρο που θα έθετε πραγματικά το μνημείο εκτός διάβρωσης. Αντίθετα, οι  «επιστήμονες» (που το 2005 δήλωναν ότι προετοίμαζαν μελέτη «αναστήλωσης  και ανάδειξης» που θα στοίχιζε 40.000 ευρώ, κι έκαναν μάλιστα ότι  δυσκολεύονταν να τα βρουν), ΤΩΡΑ πληροφορούσαν δημοσιογράφο μεγάλης  αθηναϊκής εφημερίδας ότι, μέχρι να εξειδικευτούν τα έργα που είχαν δήθεν  αποφασιστεί, το μνημείο θα υφίστατο «όλο και μεγαλύτερες φθορές».

Γιατί  αυτή η απροκάλυπτη αναφορά σε φθορές; Η απάντηση μάλλον είναι απλή: με  το να κρύψουν τις βαρύτατες καταστροφές που είχαν επί τόσα χρόνια  εξασφαλίσει, οι επιστήμονες της συφοράς είχαν εμφανίσει ένα μνημείο που  (εκτός από την περιοχή της «πλατφόρμας», αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία!)  είχε πολύ μικρές ζημιές. Έτσι τώρα ΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΝ για να μεταθέσουν τη  φθορά του τραγικού τους θύματος ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ, «προβλέποντας» όλο και  μεγαλύτερες καταστροφές ώστε κάποια στιγμή να προσποιηθούν ότι η  διάβρωση είχε επέλθει κατά κύριο λόγο μετά από τις ψεύτικες αναφορές  τους!

Ενδεχομένως, μετά από μερικά χρόνια αυτής της πολλαπλά  ελεγχόμενης κατεδάφισης, οι «αρμόδιοι», που υπολόγιζαν βεβαίως ότι το  θέμα θα έμενε μεταξύ τους, λογάριαζαν να «διαπιστώσουν» με πόνο ψυχής  πόσο απότομα είχε «αφανιστεί» το μνημείο – και να λυπηθούν ιδιαίτερα που  έκαναν τόσα… αλλά δεν το πρόλαβαν!

 Σοφία Λοβέρδου


Περισσότερα έγγραφα των "αρμόδιων" της συφοράς περιλαμβάνονται στο : http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...1&l=6925b75465
Και κάποια άλλα άρθρα μου στο: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...1&l=9fab1eacbd  (Δεν τα θεωρώ σπουδαία γιατί είναι δικά μου, αλλά γιατί λένε αυτά που  οι διάφοροι "αρμόδιοι" και άλλοι εμπλεκόμενοι έκρυβαν μέσα σε όλα αυτά  τα χρόνια της υποβοηθούμενης κατεδάφισης του Δίολκου)!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δίολκος για 1500 χρόνια*Τετάρτη, 07 Ιουλίου 2010 16:18 Μια ταινία 22 λεπτών, δημιουργημένη με το σύστημα του animation (εικονοκινητική τεχνική) αναπαριστά με μοναδικό τρόπο το εξαιρετικό μνημείο τεχνικού πολιτισμού της αρχαίας Ελλάδας, τον Δίολκο: μια οδό από ξηράς για την μεταφορά πλοίων ανάμεσα στον Σαρωνικό και τον Κορινθιακό κόλπο κατά μήκος του Ισθμού της Κορίνθου, τότε που δεν υπήρχε ο πορθμός. Η ταινία παρουσιάζει πολλές άλλες τεχνολογικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά σκηνές της ζωής των ναυτικών εκείνης της μακρινής εποχής: τυχερό παιχνίδι, επίσκεψη στον ναό του Ποσειδώνα, γλέντι σε καπηλειό, καθώς και μια συναισθηματική συντυχία.Πρόκειται για ένα έργο-συμβολή στην μελέτη της αρχαίας ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας, μια παραγωγή του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας σε συνεργασία με την Εταιρεία Μελέτης Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας.Δημιουργοί της ταινίας είναι οι Θ.Π. Τάσιος, Ν. Μήκας, Γ. Πολύζος, οι οποίοι έχουν λάβει ως τώρα δύο βραβεία: Καλύτερης ταινίας αναφερόμενης στην αρχαιότητα στο 5ο Διεθνές Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου στην Κύπρο (Νοέμβριος 2009) και Καλύτερης εκπαιδευτικής ταινίας στην 8η Διεθνή Συνάντηση Αρχαιολογικής Ταινίας του Μεσογειακού Χώρου στην Αθήνα (Μάιος 2010) 
Βρήκα αυτή τη ταινία animation και ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.

----------

